# Black and White Coffee machine - maintenance



## Katy G (Jan 13, 2022)

I am new to the forum and would like some help with regards to the Black and White Coffee machine we have in our staff common room. Pre-Covid we used to have an engineer come and service it once a year, however he has now retired and I am trying to find someone that can work on these machines. It appears that it UCC Coffee seem to be the only company that works on them, but I am hoping someone on this forum may be able to help.

We are based in Holbrook, Suffolk, UK and hoping there is someone local that can help. Thanking you in advance.

Katy


----------

